# Problem with samba36



## eeluve (Jul 9, 2012)

During the installation of net/samba36 I get the following error:


```
libsmb/libsmb_setget.c: In function 'smbc_getOptionUseCCache':
libsmb/libsmb_setget.c:446: error: 'SMB_CTX_FLAG_USE_CCACHE' undeclared (first use in this function)
libsmb/libsmb_setget.c:446: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
libsmb/libsmb_setget.c:446: error: for each function it appears in.)
libsmb/libsmb_setget.c: In function 'smbc_setOptionUseCCache':
libsmb/libsmb_setget.c:454: error: 'SMB_CTX_FLAG_USE_CCACHE' undeclared (first use in this function)
The following command failed:
cc -O2 -pipe -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -I.
 -I/usr/ports/net/samba36/work/samba-3.6.5/source3 -I/usr/ports/net/samba36/work/samba-
 3.6.5/source3/../lib/iniparser/src -Iinclude -I./include  -I. -I. -I./../lib/replace
 -I./../lib/tevent -I./librpc -I./.. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -Iinclude -I./include -I. -I. -I./../lib/replace
 -I./../lib/tevent -I./librpc -I./.. -I./../lib/popt -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -I/usr/local/include 
 -I/usr/ports/net/samba36/work/samba-3.6.5/source3/lib -I.. -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3 -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3 -fPIC
 -DPIC -c libsmb/libsmb_setget.c -o libsmb/libsmb_setget.o
gmake: *** [libsmb/libsmb_setget.o] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba36.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba36.
```

I have found this link, which should have solved the problem. But in fact, trying to play with flags and variables did not help. Maybe I don't understand the whole procedure, I should've done ? Commented out everything in /etc/make.conf also.


----------



## eeluve (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, I have done the `# pkg_add -r samba36` which has installed the samba36-3.6.1, hope that is the last version indeed. Anyway, if I do install through the package system, what is happening to the ports config? I mean "with ADS, with CUPS, with LDAP", are the default settings included, or none of them? Also, at the end of installation it has stated that ADS ain't supported in the latest version, how critical is that ? It did point me to the README.FreeBSD, but there was no additional information(not at all) about ADS beeing excluded.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2012)

Packages are build using the default port options.


----------



## eeluve (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks, and please some clarifications on "how critical excluded ADS support is". Sounds like very critical to me.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2012)

If you don't want to connect your Samba server to an Active Directory you don't need it.


----------



## eeluve (Jul 10, 2012)

! I do realise some people might not want to. But in fact, and of course you are 100% on the same page with me on the fact, that it is the main reason for samba. Should I contact Timur then? To get some info on if that is going to be fixed or possibly patched somehow.


----------

